# Working Plane Sports Hall Lighting



## StevieG1990 (Feb 21, 2016)

What would the working plane be for a general use of a sports hall? 

Thanks,
Stevie


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome!!! Enjoy.

I'll assume you mean you need to know the foot candles for various areas.

*IES Foot Candles*


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome to ET new guy. Was this an "engineered" job? Do you have a working print for this project? Is this a "homework" question?


----------

